
Apple to Launch 'iPhone SE 2' in Early 2020 - jryan49
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/10/03/kuo-iphone-se-2-early-2020/
======
ahuth
I hope this is true. Anyone else think the iPhone 8 form factor is the
pinnacle of smartphones?

